
 A history of MIT pranks - iamelgringo
http://www.boston.com/news/local/massachusetts/gallery/100308_mit_hacks/?p1=Well_MostPop_Emailed1
======
mickt
Those zany MIT geeks! :) Sure they have their own website that details all the
pranks:

<http://hacks.mit.edu/>

I think the cop car, complete with donuts, on the dome is still one of the
best:

<http://hacks.mit.edu/Hacks/by_year/1994/cp_car/>

